# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  lý do ăn xin

## thanhtain

Một người đi đường hỏi ông ăn xin: "Sao ông lại đi ăn xin?".
- Để tôi lấy tiền uống rượu.
- Vậy sao ông lại uống rượu?
- Để tôi có đủ dũng khí đi ăn xin.
- !!!!!

----------

